# Good bluegill spots?



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Hello,
First season with a fly rod and wanted to start small. I was wondering if someone could suggest a pond or lake in NE ohio that has a hearty bluegill panfish population.? and that was fly casting friendly... I just want to get the feel for it and have a better chance of hooking something..
thanks
Janus


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Just about any pond should suffice. As for a GOOD bluegill spot, well that's almost as secret as a native brookie stream. FP


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

eastbranch during the spring has a decent gill population or better yet try a privet pond.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Janus,
Where are you located? I am in Canton & would be happy to take you out to a pond or two I fish. The one is a small pond, but I have taken a number of 9" to 10" gills & redear there. Shoot me a pm if interested.
Mike


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks for the offer! I'm in Lakewood but ocassionally head down that way I will PM you if I do. Not looking for record setting bluegills just bluegills..thanks all for the tips.
Janus


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Janus,

Nice blog. You are a talented writer! Might see ya out on the Rock sometime I love to chase those smallies.
FP


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Fishing pole,
Thanks for the compliment! I love to chase those smallies too!! first time on a fly rod but I'm making a commitment to it this summer. I'll PM you sometime to see if you might be down there when I get out.
Janus


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Janus said:


> Hello,
> First season with a fly rod and wanted to start small. I was wondering if someone could suggest a pond or lake in NE ohio that has a hearty bluegill panfish population.? and that was fly casting friendly... I just want to get the feel for it and have a better chance of hooking something..
> thanks
> Janus


 Veterans park in Mentor i've never seen so many bluegill in my life


----------



## jsalkas (Feb 18, 2005)

The good thing about bluegill is that you can find a nice bluegill hotspot fifteen minutes from where you're standing right now.

Your info says you're from Northeast Ohio... if you get a chance, check out Little Beaver Creek as well. I did pretty with the fly rod there, using poppers.

Good luck and let us know how your experience with the long rod goes.


----------

